# Dancing Dog



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This is amazing:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Omg, that is so cute! I love it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That was pretty amazing, I never seen anything like this. And a golden! Wow.


----------

